# 15,000 White Farmers Flee South Africa for Russia: 'It’s Life or Death'



## longknife

*Russian government welcomes South African farmers fleeing over fear of being murdered*

*Many of the families have been there for over 4 centuries. *

_The new South African government, led by President Cyril Ramaphosa, has pledged to return the lands owned by White farmers since the 1600s to the Black citizens of the country. The government said it is planning to put an end to what it calls the legacy of apartheid, where most of South Africa’s land is still in the hands of its minority white population._

_Russia has 43 million hectares of unused farmland and has recently begun giving out free land to Russian citizens to cultivate farming. The land giveaway program, which began in 2014, has been a huge success._

*They work hard and know what they’re doing.*

15,000 White Farmers Flee South Africa for Russia: 'It’s Life or Death'


----------



## Intolerant

Let the savages have it.


----------



## Manonthestreet

why would ya go there?


----------



## Sunni Man

White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.

Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...


----------



## jwoodie

longknife said:


> The new South African government, led by President Cyril Ramaphosa, has pledged to return the lands owned by White farmers since the 1600s to the Black citizens of the country.



When the first Dutch farmers arrived, the only inhabitants of South Africa were nomadic Hottentot aborigines.  Most Blacks from other parts of Africa didn't start arriving until the 1800s, mostly to work in diamond and gold mines.


----------



## Death Angel

Intolerant said:


> Let the savages have it.


And then, NEVER bail them out. Let them starve.


----------



## Death Angel

Manonthestreet said:


> why would ya go there?


It was their home. It's a beautiful land.


----------



## Manonthestreet

even if true...why would ya go there


----------



## Dekster

I'd go if I were them.  The land distribution is far far more complicated than a white black thing..  They have created this bizarre system of giving people absolute right to tribal land while much of that land is in national parks and such and cannot legally be returned to private ownership--You have an absolute right to own the land you are legally prohibited from owning!!!!   It has really interfered with their ability to maintain and manage those parks, wildlife preserves/etc.   In addition blacks or preying on each other, many of them orphans, to steal/con/coerce transfer of ownership to themselves.  Hell if I were a South African, white or otherwise, I would go to NYC and drive a cab or wash dishes before I would stay there a day longer.


----------



## beautress

Manonthestreet said:


> why would ya go there?


Because American politicians went to war with the white establishment of South Africa Jane Fonda style.

Those farmers are Dutch for the most part, and Holland just doesn't have room for them right now. In the meantime, Russia has made an effort to get into the world trade market, and these Dutch folk may help them one day rule the world.

Our politicians screwed up for not realizing there would be a mighty backlash of black against white folks the likes of Hitler going after Jews with extermination camps. Only the new power in South Africa likes to do things to their enemies tribal style which includes raping their women while the husbands are still alive and able to see misery of that. And then scorching the earth by burning their farmsteads and finishing off by enslaving the leftover kids and women if it pleases them. I read up on it a few weeks ago. I'm glad they got to leave and start over someplace else, even if it is Mother Russia.


----------



## beautress

Death Angel said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
Click to expand...

They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.


----------



## beautress

beautress said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
Click to expand...

I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out is learned by our liberal brethren and sisterns.


----------



## Jitss617

Democrats don’t consider them refugees because they are white


----------



## Death Angel

beautress said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
Click to expand...

Drive out the whites and EVERYBODY suffers. The blacks worked hard for this. They deserve everything coming to them.


----------



## Third Party

Maybe they could apply for asylum here.


----------



## Intolerant

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
Click to expand...

Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.


----------



## beautress

Sunni Man said:


> White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.
> 
> Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...





Intolerant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.
Click to expand...

What I wouldn't give to sponsor a family of Dutch extraction. My grandfather's Dutch ancestors came over here on the Mayflower four hundred years ago in or around 1620. Half the passengers died, but our one ancestor who was Dutch made good and had something like 15 sons (can't remember all the details of the story too well). I'm not suited to farming but we purchased what was once a veterinarian's horse farm complete with arena in 2009. I'm all by myself, and the company would be good if they could speak English or even learn it quickly. My neighbors have a big spread next door and teenage daughters. They'd have instant friends if they had sons who were teens. And there's a 20,000-strong University 8 miles from here. Whatdya think, Intolerant?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

longknife said:


> *Russian government welcomes South African farmers fleeing over fear of being murdered*
> 
> *Many of the families have been there for over 4 centuries. *
> 
> _The new South African government, led by President Cyril Ramaphosa, has pledged to return the lands owned by White farmers since the 1600s to the Black citizens of the country. The government said it is planning to put an end to what it calls the legacy of apartheid, where most of South Africa’s land is still in the hands of its minority white population._
> 
> _Russia has 43 million hectares of unused farmland and has recently begun giving out free land to Russian citizens to cultivate farming. The land giveaway program, which began in 2014, has been a huge success._
> 
> *They work hard and know what they’re doing.*
> 
> 15,000 White Farmers Flee South Africa for Russia: 'It’s Life or Death'



Russian non gmo agriculture is booming 
White South African farmers are efficient and productive they'll do well 

Shame they had to pick up an leave 
let the communist ******* have it all 

South Africa the first country brought down by guilty sheltered  western suburban whites 
Idiots 

A first world nuclear, technical ,and economic powerhouse ...reduced to a typical violent 3rd world shit hole 

Itll be like "Zimbabwe"..... eventually they'll beg for Great white father  to come back to their farms and  barley  anyone will show up


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The world is changing rapidly.   Even the USA is in a downward spiral.

Those steepin on outta here over the next 20 years or so threaded the needle.
Young people are fooked, but royally.


----------



## beautress

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The world is changing rapidly.   Even the USA is in a downward spiral.
> 
> Those steepin on outta here over the next 20 years or so threaded the needle.
> Young people are fooked, but royally.


I truly think President Trump has made America quite a better place than anyone since George Washington. I am still hopeful that prayer will be restored to schools, or we privatize schools and take them off the tax rolls someday. That way, people can have lower taxes they can use to educate their own children in the manner that they see fit. It would give diversity back to America, and the parents of children who want them to grow up in an acceptable way to their belief systems can be sent to their own church schools, where they will learn appropriate human behaviors.

Right now, we are on the brink of becoming a Sodom and Gamorah because of sex education in schools pandering to multiple types of aberrant sexual deviants who deprive their parents of grandchildren. This gave early America its diversity in Colonial times which lasted until 1914 when the government imposed taxes on the people, which was anti-constitutional in every way and still should be.


----------



## Intolerant

beautress said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.
> 
> Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I wouldn't give to sponsor a family of Dutch extraction. My grandfather's Dutch ancestors came over here on the Mayflower four hundred years ago in or around 1620. Half the passengers died, but our one ancestor who was Dutch made good and had something like 15 sons (can't remember all the details of the story too well). I'm not suited to farming but we purchased what was once a veterinarian's horse farm complete with arena in 2009. I'm all by myself, and the company would be good if they could speak English or even learn it quickly. My neighbors have a big spread next door and teenage daughters. They'd have instant friends if they had sons who were teens. And there's a 20,000-strong University 8 miles from here. Whatdya think, Intolerant?
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. We have 6000 acres of farm land.  We grow rice soybeans and corn. We have five white south Africans that come every year to work for us. They have been doing this for about ten years now. They are of Dutch descent and the hardest working folks. We are trying to get them permanent citizenship here.


----------



## beautress

Intolerant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.
> 
> Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I wouldn't give to sponsor a family of Dutch extraction. My grandfather's Dutch ancestors came over here on the Mayflower four hundred years ago in or around 1620. Half the passengers died, but our one ancestor who was Dutch made good and had something like 15 sons (can't remember all the details of the story too well). I'm not suited to farming but we purchased what was once a veterinarian's horse farm complete with arena in 2009. I'm all by myself, and the company would be good if they could speak English or even learn it quickly. My neighbors have a big spread next door and teenage daughters. They'd have instant friends if they had sons who were teens. And there's a 20,000-strong University 8 miles from here. Whatdya think, Intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. We have 6000 acres of farm land.  We grow rice soybeans and corn. We have five white south Africans that come every year to work for us. They have been doing this for about ten years now. They are of Dutch descent and the hardest working folks. We are trying to get them permanent citizenship here.
Click to expand...

Oh, geeze. I've only got 14 acres. Before we signed 10 years ago, they had already sold off several acres to help pay bills, likely. The house is huge, though, and I'd be willing to set up a mobile residence for myself. It's silly to pay for 4,000 square feet of air conditioning for one person, and if it could give a family a start, there is a place down the road from here that has a couple of hundred acres up for sale. Real farmers need a bigger place, most likely. Oh, well, Nobody will care in a hundred years from now. (Old saying of my mother, Lord rest her soul).


----------



## Intolerant

beautress said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.
> 
> Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I wouldn't give to sponsor a family of Dutch extraction. My grandfather's Dutch ancestors came over here on the Mayflower four hundred years ago in or around 1620. Half the passengers died, but our one ancestor who was Dutch made good and had something like 15 sons (can't remember all the details of the story too well). I'm not suited to farming but we purchased what was once a veterinarian's horse farm complete with arena in 2009. I'm all by myself, and the company would be good if they could speak English or even learn it quickly. My neighbors have a big spread next door and teenage daughters. They'd have instant friends if they had sons who were teens. And there's a 20,000-strong University 8 miles from here. Whatdya think, Intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. We have 6000 acres of farm land.  We grow rice soybeans and corn. We have five white south Africans that come every year to work for us. They have been doing this for about ten years now. They are of Dutch descent and the hardest working folks. We are trying to get them permanent citizenship here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, geeze. I've only got 14 acres. Before we signed 10 years ago, they had already sold off several acres to help pay bills, likely. The house is huge, though, and I'd be willing to set up a mobile residence for myself. It's silly to pay for 4,000 square feet of air conditioning for one person, and if it could give a family a start, there is a place down the road from here that has a couple of hundred acres up for sale. Real farmers need a bigger place, most likely. Oh, well, Nobody will care in a hundred years from now. (Old saying of my mother, Lord rest her soul).
Click to expand...

That's a lot of acres for one person to see about. Does your husband help out.


----------



## beautress

Intolerant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.
> 
> Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it that way with generations of hard work and sacrifice. The South African blacks will see starvation for what they are doing to the breadbasket of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I wouldn't give to sponsor a family of Dutch extraction. My grandfather's Dutch ancestors came over here on the Mayflower four hundred years ago in or around 1620. Half the passengers died, but our one ancestor who was Dutch made good and had something like 15 sons (can't remember all the details of the story too well). I'm not suited to farming but we purchased what was once a veterinarian's horse farm complete with arena in 2009. I'm all by myself, and the company would be good if they could speak English or even learn it quickly. My neighbors have a big spread next door and teenage daughters. They'd have instant friends if they had sons who were teens. And there's a 20,000-strong University 8 miles from here. Whatdya think, Intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. We have 6000 acres of farm land.  We grow rice soybeans and corn. We have five white south Africans that come every year to work for us. They have been doing this for about ten years now. They are of Dutch descent and the hardest working folks. We are trying to get them permanent citizenship here.
Click to expand...

Intolerant says: "We are trying to get them permanent citizenship here."​
Lucky them for having y'all to go to bat for them.


----------



## Intolerant

I don't mind helping folks that help themselves. But some folks are like stray cat or dog. Once you start feeding them you can't get rid of them. Always looking for handouts.


----------



## skye

Manonthestreet said:


> why would ya go there?




Very simple.

Because they have been offered asylum there, the country is opening  doors for them so they can start a new life.

Other countries have done the same, Australia for instance.


----------



## skye

Third Party said:


> Maybe they could apply for asylum here.



Agree.


----------



## beautress

Intolerant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are what keeps that country somewhat civilized and functioning.
> 
> Without them, South Africa with descend into a chaotic failed state like all the other black ruled hell holes on that continent.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the lesson on making reparations to fools never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them eat dirt cookies no more handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I wouldn't give to sponsor a family of Dutch extraction. My grandfather's Dutch ancestors came over here on the Mayflower four hundred years ago in or around 1620. Half the passengers died, but our one ancestor who was Dutch made good and had something like 15 sons (can't remember all the details of the story too well). I'm not suited to farming but we purchased what was once a veterinarian's horse farm complete with arena in 2009. I'm all by myself, and the company would be good if they could speak English or even learn it quickly. My neighbors have a big spread next door and teenage daughters. They'd have instant friends if they had sons who were teens. And there's a 20,000-strong University 8 miles from here. Whatdya think, Intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me. We have 6000 acres of farm land.  We grow rice soybeans and corn. We have five white south Africans that come every year to work for us. They have been doing this for about ten years now. They are of Dutch descent and the hardest working folks. We are trying to get them permanent citizenship here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, geeze. I've only got 14 acres. Before we signed 10 years ago, they had already sold off several acres to help pay bills, likely. The house is huge, though, and I'd be willing to set up a mobile residence for myself. It's silly to pay for 4,000 square feet of air conditioning for one person, and if it could give a family a start, there is a place down the road from here that has a couple of hundred acres up for sale. Real farmers need a bigger place, most likely. Oh, well, Nobody will care in a hundred years from now. (Old saying of my mother, Lord rest her soul).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lot of acres for one person to see about. Does your husband help out.
Click to expand...

He died 3 years ago, Intolerant. He developed early-onset dementia from bullies beating him up and hitting him hard on the head when he was a teenager. We had no idea until he was around 68 years old. He died 6 years later. It was pure hell for him, and it was heart-rending to watch this kindly and brilliant fellow lose one faculty after another those years. So having someone here to take over the big house would be a blessing for me, and I've heard people who farm mushrooms can get by on less than 14 acres. I'm sure there are other specialties that people could make a living on. Except, you'd have to subtract 2.5 acres for the manmade but spring-fed lake that curves around the large backyard. And I planted a pecan tree 10 years ago that is starting to show a few pecans now and then. aaaak! Which reminds me, I have to go turn the water off ! Guess I'll sign off for now.
Thanks for the chat, Intolerant. I'm very pleased to know that about others of Dutch background being hard workers. I think the world of my dear Grandfather who was of Dutch origin and always busy doing for others.

Have a wonderful evening everyone.


----------



## karpenter

Intolerant said:


> Let the savages have it.


It'll Be Un-Inhabited, Arid Bush Again Before You Know It
They'll Go Back To The Cities
And Survive On USDA Foreign Aid


----------



## karpenter

Third Party said:


> Maybe they could apply for asylum here.


Wrong Color
They Have Sustainable Skills
That Would Be An Asset To The United States
... And The World


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

beautress said:


> I truly think President Trump has made America quite a better place than anyone since George Washington. I am still hopeful that prayer will be restored to schools, or we privatize schools and take them off the tax rolls someday. That way, people can have lower taxes they can use to educate their own children in the manner that they see fit. It would give diversity back to America, and the parents of children who want them to grow up in an acceptable way to their belief systems can be sent to their own church schools, where they will learn appropriate human behaviors.
> 
> Right now, we are on the brink of becoming a Sodom and Gamorah because of sex education in schools pandering to multiple types of aberrant sexual deviants who deprive their parents of grandchildren. This gave early America its diversity in Colonial times which lasted until 1914 when the government imposed taxes on the people, which was anti-constitutional in every way and still should be.



I hope you're right.   I'm still having a hard time believing that anyone elected and working in DC could be on "our" side, no matter the appearances...at this point.
He certainly does appear to be doing good things.  I want to believe....but time will tell for me.  Meanwhile, he's the best option we have at this point.

We already are Sodom and Gamorah.  Porn is available to all...even children.  Hollywood is all about sex and violence.
Now we see story after story after story of how teens are becoming packs of wild savages and preying on society.   It's only going to get MUCH worse.
We have no mechanism to reel it in.   In fact, we have the perfect mechanism to encourage it via Democrats and Progs and Socialists.

I see no meaningful push back.  Everyone has bet all their chips on Trump saving America.   He simply cannot do it alone try as he may.   Americans talk, but don't really have his back except maybe on election day only.


----------



## beautress

BasicHumanUnit said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I truly think President Trump has made America quite a better place than anyone since George Washington. I am still hopeful that prayer will be restored to schools, or we privatize schools and take them off the tax rolls someday. That way, people can have lower taxes they can use to educate their own children in the manner that they see fit. It would give diversity back to America, and the parents of children who want them to grow up in an acceptable way to their belief systems can be sent to their own church schools, where they will learn appropriate human behaviors.
> 
> Right now, we are on the brink of becoming a Sodom and Gamorah because of sex education in schools pandering to multiple types of aberrant sexual deviants who deprive their parents of grandchildren. This gave early America its diversity in Colonial times which lasted until 1914 when the government imposed taxes on the people, which was anti-constitutional in every way and still should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right.   I'm still having a hard time believing that anyone elected and working in DC could be on "our" side, no matter the appearances...at this point.
> He certainly does appear to be doing good things.  I want to believe....but time will tell for me.  Meanwhile, he's the best option we have at this point.
> 
> We already are Sodom and Gamorah.  Porn is available to all...even children.  Hollywood is all about sex and violence.
> Now we see story after story after story of how teens are becoming packs of wild savages and preying on society.   It's only going to get MUCH worse.
> We have no mechanism to reel it in.   In fact, we have the perfect mechanism to encourage it via Democrats and Progs and Socialists.
> 
> I see no meaningful push back.  Everyone has bet all their chips on Trump saving America.   He simply cannot do it alone try as he may.   Americans talk, but don't really have his back except maybe on election day only.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that about you, BHU.
Trust me, President Trump has the heart of some really good people in this land.

Before he passed away, a man who is a Christian prophet predicted in 2012 that Donald Trump would be elected President after Obama, that he was a rough-around-the-edges strong guy who would be anointed on the day he took the oath of office to do the job of cleaning up the mess in Washington, DC by people who didn't love America, and that they would badger him and do all kinds of bad things to him and his family, but that he would win re-election if he avoided some kind of assassination attempt. The prophet said America was in trouble because of sex, drugs, and moral confusion, but that Trump would engage in some huge battles but would eventually turn the tides, that Americans would experience revivals of spiritual things related to trust in Jesus Christ. He said God picked Trump because he wasn't perfect, but that he had some hard work that would take the kind of tactics a fighting man would take, but that it would benefit everyone in America and bless the world with prosperity and peace for many years. My hope is that the prophet's predictions will come true. The Christian prophet, Kim Clement, died before Trump was elected, but his prediction was when people wouldn't think of Trump as a conservative president in a million years kind of thing. This doesn't seem to be the one, but I've seen several of his prophecies that mention Trump before Trump's name was an everyday household word.

​Edit: I found the right one

Oops, I was wrong--his prediction about Trump was in 2007:
"Trump shall become a trumpet"
That God will not forget 9/11​


----------



## francoHFW

longknife said:


> *Russian government welcomes South African farmers fleeing over fear of being murdered*
> 
> *Many of the families have been there for over 4 centuries. *
> 
> _The new South African government, led by President Cyril Ramaphosa, has pledged to return the lands owned by White farmers since the 1600s to the Black citizens of the country. The government said it is planning to put an end to what it calls the legacy of apartheid, where most of South Africa’s land is still in the hands of its minority white population._
> 
> _Russia has 43 million hectares of unused farmland and has recently begun giving out free land to Russian citizens to cultivate farming. The land giveaway program, which began in 2014, has been a huge success._
> 
> *They work hard and know what they’re doing.*
> 
> 15,000 White Farmers Flee South Africa for Russia: 'It’s Life or Death'


Thank you for the Russian news. . Find a respected source. Bologna.


----------



## beautress

Found it!
​


----------



## karpenter

francoHFW said:
			
		

> Thank you for the Russian news. .


It's British For One

Second
All The Left 'Fact Checkers'
Rate Anyone With An Opposing View
As Un-Trustworthy, While Bantering Left-Wing Dog Whistles
Without De-Bunking Any Of Their Articles In Particular
(I Just Googled It)


> Find a respected source.


You Toss Around 'Respected Source', 'Respected Journalism'
Without Ever Listing One
So List A Few For Us

Try To List One That Wasn't All In For The Mueller Report
Collusion, Obstruction, Impeachment
Or Kavanaugh As A Predatory Serial Rapist
Without Ever Checking Ford's Background
Or Her Connections

I'm Glad The Dems Called For Mueller To Testify
It Blew Up An Egg Bomb On Their Faces

So Tell Us Some More About Respected Journalism And Sources

HA-HAA !!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Good riddance. The thieving bastards stole the land in the first place.Fuck em.


----------



## karpenter

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good riddance. The thieving bastards stole the land in the first place.Fuck em.


LIAR
The Cape Was Uninhabited When They Landed And Settled
The One Group Of Indigenous People, Now The Country Of Lesotho
They Settled Around With-Out Bothering, Oppressing, Or Enslaving
They Left Them To Themselves
There Are No Other African Ethnics That Have Any Claims To The Area
They Are All From Now Countries To The North
And Their Territories Were Not Infringed Either
They Saw The Bounty Of Food, Wealth And Invaded Over The Centuries


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Apartheid - Wikipedia
*From 1960–1983, 3.5 million Non-White South Africans were removed from their homes and forced into segregated neighbourhoods, in one of the largest mass evictions in modern history.[18] Most of these targeted removals were intended to restrict the Black population to ten designated "tribal homelands", also known as bantustans, four of which became nominally independent states.[16] The government announced that relocated persons would lose their South African citizenship as they were absorbed into the bantustans.[9]*

They stole their land and kicked them of into the shitholes. They dont deserves any sympathy.


----------



## Andylusion

Death Angel said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
Click to expand...


True, but having a life, is better than having land.

Sell off, and move out.  There are other places in the world that need farmers.


----------



## karpenter

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apartheid - Wikipedia
> *From 1960–1983*
> They stole their land and kicked them of into the shitholes.


South Africa Settlement Started When ??
Oops, 1652 When The Entire Cape Was Un-Inhabited
Try Again,* Liar*


----------



## karpenter

See
This Is Why You Can't Impeach Trump
You All Live In An Alternate Reality
Where You've Come To Believe You're Smarter Than You Are


----------



## Death Angel

Andylusion said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would ya go there?
> 
> 
> 
> It was their home. It's a beautiful land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but having a life, is better than having land.
> 
> Sell off, and move out.  There are other places in the world that need farmers.
Click to expand...

It's their decision. I wish they would fight and drive the black invaders out and learn their lesson.

We are following the same path. Our land is worth fighting for.


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apartheid - Wikipedia
> *From 1960–1983, 3.5 million Non-White South Africans were removed from their homes and forced into segregated neighbourhoods, in one of the largest mass evictions in modern history.[18] Most of these targeted removals were intended to restrict the Black population to ten designated "tribal homelands", also known as bantustans, four of which became nominally independent states.[16] The government announced that relocated persons would lose their South African citizenship as they were absorbed into the bantustans.[9]*
> 
> They stole their land and kicked them of into the shitholes. They dont deserves any sympathy.


That's what the Muzzies will say about you and the next generation of whites living in land liberated for Allah.


----------



## karpenter

Manonthestreet said:
			
		

> why would ya go there?


It Was Once A First World Country
Now A Center For Big Game Hunting
Stay Out Of The Cities


			
				Death Angel said:
			
		

> It's their decision. I wish they would fight and drive the black invaders out and learn their lesson.


Maybe You Don''t Remember The Strangulation
White South Africa Got From The World Over Apartheid
When They Were Just Trying To Preserve
The Civilization They Built From Bush And Dirt

International Pressure Forced de Klerk
To Hand Over A Perfectly Operating Modern Nation
To A Mobster, Hailed By The World

Now If The Farmers Don't Sell
The Land Will Be Seized And Re-Distributed
Even As S. Africa Now Relies On Foreign Aid
When It Was Once A Net Exporter Of Food And Products


----------



## Tommy Tainant

karpenter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid - Wikipedia
> *From 1960–1983*
> They stole their land and kicked them of into the shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa Settlement Started When ??
> Oops, 1652 When The Entire Cape Was Un-Inhabited
> Try Again,* Liar*
Click to expand...

The Dutch and the Khoikhoi
*By 1656 the first conflict between the Dutch and local Khoi erupted. This occurred as a result of the appropriation of land by Dutch farmers. The Khoikhoi were nomadic and felt they should have free access to all the land in the area to graze their cattle, as had been the case up to that point, while the Dutch farmers had been given land as part of the policy of freehold ownership where they farmed and lived. *

Where do you pick up your stupid shite ? Racist Academy ?


----------



## Death Angel

karpenter said:


> Maybe You Don''t Remember The Strangulation
> White South Africa Got From The World Over Apartheid
> When They Were Just Trying To Preserve
> The Civilization They Built From Bush And Dirt
> 
> International Pressure Forced de Klerk
> To Hand Over A Perfectly Operating Modern Nation
> To A Mobster, Hailed By The World
> 
> Now If The Farmers Don't Sell
> The Land Will Be Seized And Re-Distributed
> Even As S. Africa Now Relies On Foreign Aid
> When It Was Once A Net Exporter Of Food And Products


Why do you think I dont remember? I'm on THEIR side.


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Khoikhoi were nomadic and felt they should have free access to all the land


There you go. If you had sense that is.


----------



## karpenter

Death Angel said:
			
		

> Why do you think I dont remember? I'm on THEIR side.


They Can't Fight And Take It Back
They Were Already Forced To Give It Up
Now, They Can Only Emigrate
Leaving Another African Nation To Die In The Dirt


----------

